# The joys of multiple fish tanks!



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

So I just realized I have 11 fish tanks. Alright.. 10, one is split, LOL. But still.. it's dawned on me that a lot of my time goes to taking care of my fish.. of course this is nothing new, I love taking care of my animals, I would rather spend time with them then people most days!

There are a few joys that come with so many fish.. like walking into almost any room in my house and being greeted by a cute grumpy fish smile and a wiggling butt, like checking on my boys and finding a new bubble nest. And I love checking plants and seeing how much they've grown. My favorite thing is water tests.. I'll walk around the house and test all the tanks and it's so great to find every test in range and know all my fish are comfortable. 

Of course there are downsides.. A lot of money has gone into my tanks, and if I wasn't such a thrifty woman it would be more then I could handle.. thankfully I'm good at finding deals and getting free tanks, lol! Water changes and filter maintenance are very time consuming.  When my back wasn't screaming in pain, I loved doing water changes. It's so much fun to see which fish like swimming into the current and which avoid it. And there is nothing in the world like a topped off tank! Of course, I have to get people to help me now, I can't haul that 5 gallon bucket around anymore.

And the babies! Breeding isn't for everyone, but I've found it is incredibly calming to watch all my little baby betta swimming around in their tank, looking for food. They are the cutest things and I can't wait til they're older and their little personalities start showing.

Now there has never been a point in my life I didn't have some kind of pet. Cats, dogs, birds, lizards, snakes, rats, mice... on and on.. but none of them are quite as rewarding as fish. Though.. no one tell my cats that, we'll have some problems!

What are your favorite parts of having fish? Even if it's one tank!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have 8 tanks, but that doesn't count the jars I keep my growing betta fry in.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is an interesting thread..i am glad it came up..I am half way to crazy!!! I started withone..and eever since I am taking in rescues it has increased to 5 and I am enjoying everything that comes with taking care vof my babies..I love to spoil them with new plants or decor..i love to take pix..and videos..of them share their remarkable rescue stories..They have alk become my pride and joy!! &I cannot wait to get my girls in a nice big tank they are curently in Hospital tanks..but very readyvto go into perm homes..


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have 7 tanks and planning to get more in the future! My favorite part of having fish is the interaction I get from them. But I don't only have bettas. I have bigger fish that likes to munch on small minnows I catch down at my lake and earthworms.. They will sometimes let me pet them when its time for a water change!

I will be getting more tanks for the 10 fry I am raising too  Although my family isnt really fish people, they have grown attached to the fry since they decided to hatch a bit early and hatch the day we put my dog down.. so its kind of our attachment. 

I cant really haul a 5 gallon buckets myself due to back problems.. but I love doing water changes too so I have smaller buckets and I just go back and forth for around an hour. If im in a rush I will put the 5 gallon on my rolling chair and roll it from the kitchen to my room and make train noises XD Just to add a little fun into it. 

AND my boyfriend and I are also planning to get a 180 gallon or bigger fish tank so we can have a fire track eel! Mostly I will be the one caring for it, boyfriend just wants to play with the eel lol! But that isn't until the far far future.

I have a fish problem and I'm not ashamed to admit it XD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yea my S/O thinks I am nuts, crazy..but he is not supportive, and does not understand betta's ..he wants them all in the same tank, if HE were to have fish..he would not choose a fish that has to go solo..lol..too bad for him, this is my passion, and my joy..so he sees all these different tanks..oh well, I love it..he is missing out on so much..but he does to watch them flare..hahaha never knew they did that..so ya I am educating him..but he still thinks I am nuts..


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

5 is a popular number, isn't it? Running 130 gallons of water. Dx


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I think a lot of people hit that 5 mark and decide they have to stop. Those are the smart ones, lol!

Speaking of gallons.. I'm at.. um.. *counts* 100 gallons.. give or take. 120 when I move the babies into a larger growout tank.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have..2-5's, 1-3 and 2-1.75 hospital, going on another 5 or 2-3's..17-20 for me..not much..hahaha


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Ooops.  We were counting our one gallons? Well then... I guess I'm at "10 or more" lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

If we are talking gallons, I have 237! One 120g, 1 50g, 1 30g, 1 10g, 1 7g, and 4 5gs love it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hubby was surprised by our water bill this month lol...I told him that we have more laundry with the new puppy in the house! Okay, he figured it out when he saw me doing water changes the other day ha ha ha...Thank goodness I have restrained myself and not brought home another betta...YET!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh we have a pool, our water bill is always pretty high in the summer, so hubby hasn't noticed, but I'm sure as soon as we close down the pool he will, lol


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 2 5 gallon tanks already cycled and 1 2 gallon hospital tank in use. A third permanent will be cycle once I have spare time to set it up right(probably tomorrow). And I already have plans for a 4th tank in the future. I am well on my way to half crazy. lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LMBO...I just found a 30g tank on craigslist for $25...I called hubby at work and gave him the, "Honeeeey"...he said, "What do you want"...ha ha ha...I'm getting the tank! I'm so excited!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LMBO...I just found a 30g tank on craigslist for $25...I called hubby at work and gave him the, "Honeeeey"...he said, "What do you want"...ha ha ha...I'm getting the tank! I'm so excited!


Haha I did the same thing with snails this morning.. "Dear.. I love you...." and he's like "What do you want, woman?" lol. But he's very sportive, to the point when he goes junking with his friends he looks for fish tanks.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Haha I did the same thing with snails this morning.. "Dear.. I love you...." and he's like "What do you want, woman?" lol. But he's very sportive, to the point when he goes junking with his friends he looks for fish tanks.


LOL, awesome! Yeah, my hubby is a sweetheart. I don't think he would know how to say "no" to me...He just loves to see me happy. I still don't know what I'm going to do with a 30g tank, but hey, I'll think of something!:-D


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 3 fish tanks but I put four to include my 50g water garden with flat head minnows


----------



## JessSH (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 3 2 gal, 1 10 gal divided in 1/2 & I used to have another 2 gal & a 3 gal but both cracked & leaked on Tues so those to fish are in improvised tanks which are thick plastic drawers from a k-mart cabinet. Each holds about 3 gal & are longer & shallower that my 3 gal so they have more swimming room so I'm actually moving one on my 2 gal guys into the 3rd (& last) drawer. Plus, I just recieved a used 10 gal for free today from my counselor! :-D I have a fish that probably has TB, so I can't set it up til I'm positive that my other fish aren't infected so it will be awhile, but I'm very excited at the possible of splitting it so my fishies can have more room!


...BTW, in March I got my first betta...MTS is in full force! lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

hmmm. lets see, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18. not including the jars with fry....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> If we are talking gallons, I have 237! One 120g, 1 50g, 1 30g, 1 10g, 1 7g, and 4 5gs love it.


Ooh what's in the 120g? :-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

wait... Recounted. 20 Total tanks


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

lol good to know I'm not the only crazy person here!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Im getting a few more soon. found out how convineint summer is. I can have a bunch of large tubs for fry and adults!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 3 but looking at at least one more :shake::mrgreen:

PS: good and funny poll!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

registereduser said:


> I have 3 but looking at at least one more :shake::mrgreen:
> 
> PS: good and funny poll!


I've heard _and_ said that before, LOL


----------



## FlAussieMom (May 28, 2012)

I'm getting numbers 3 and 4 this weekend.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm topped out at 4 main tanks, one 20 gal QT tub, and a koi pond. There is simply no more room and even the supportive relatives are saying no. But I think I have everyone beat in gallons. 124 gallons inside + 4000 gallons outside = I have a problem. XD

I've got some more tanks planned when I get my own house, but I plan to stop when I hit 10 tanks.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> I'm topped out at 4 main tanks, one 20 gal QT tub, and a koi pond. There is simply no more room and even the supportive relatives are saying no. But I think I have everyone beat in gallons. 124 gallons inside + 4000 gallons outside = I have a problem. XD
> 
> I've got some more tanks planned when I get my own house, but I plan to stop when I hit 10 tanks.


10 tanks... 500 gallons each! ;-) Need some rays, some pacu, some bichir, those discus. Gotta hit all the bases!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have twenty tanks right now, used to be more but electricity costs have exploded here and I'm not working so I had to cut back. 

My smallest tank is 3.5 gallons and my biggest is 45 gallons. 

I had to get my older brother to install more power points in my bedroom as I had originally run out haha


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

one 10, two 5's, one 3, one 1.5 temporary tank, 5 almost 1 gal. baby jars.... and REALLY want to buy another 10 gal so i can divide it... am i sick?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Anything upwards of 1 gallon is a tank to me.. LOL.... with soo many adult bettas I have to use these small tanks and a space heater. I am a breeder and this is part of my setup. this doesnt show nearly all of my bettas.....



Some of my outdoor tubs that contain Fry. 6 1.5 gallons for the bigger ones that I would like to grow fast... 1 fry in each 6 gallon and about 40-50 fry in the large black tub that's around 20-25 gallons.











Some of my adult males and 2 females that are conditioning with 4 young 2 month old females in the community tank above...










4 Of my adult females that are being conditioned to breed.. these are no where near all of my females... LOL










2 of my spawn tanks/tubs that are not in use











SHEESH! now you guys make me wanna show you my other stuff!!
some of my Live food cultures. not including vinegar eels, 3 other BBS cultures, and 1 large daphnia culture











My Betta foods....The orange one is my secret fry mix... 










THESE ARENT ALL OF MY TANKS!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Errg that's a lot of photos... >_<


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry.. lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Mo, which tank is my future baby in? :lol:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Olympia said:


> 10 tanks... 500 gallons each! ;-) Need some rays, some pacu, some bichir, those discus. Gotta hit all the bases!


Haha! By the time you get there I'll have my 20,000 gal koi pond with 36" koi! You and I are the "monster" fish keepers of the betta forum! :lol:


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I have three and staying with three as is the only ting I can cope with wish i could own 5 also but cannot at the moment. Maybe someday.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ONE! 
I sure seem like the freak here. I HATE water changes. Although I did get used to it at one point doing half daily 100%s.

Well... maybe thats two. I have a plant and shrimp tank in a jar by the windows... soon to be moved into a 6.6 bookshelf tank, to give the plants more growth room.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey don't feel bad aokashi you do what you can and are wliing to do. One fish is plenty. Is a lot better to know what you're willing to do than getting more fish than you can handle.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I stuck with one for a long time for the same reasons, too much work, not enough room or enough time.. When we moved into our new house with _6_ freaking bedrooms I went a little nuts... a 30 gallon, a 15 gallon, five 10gal tanks, two 5gal tanks, a 3 gallon and a mess of 4 gallon steralites, only one in use right now. (sometimes it's more). I've got a 20 gallon waiting upstairs and 3 more 10gallon tanks sitting in the wellhouse waiting for fishies.

I've found that a lot of people here have some of the same issues I have; Back problems, movement problems, depression, anxiety, social issues.. It's nothing to be ashamed of, we live in a very depressing world right now. Fish are very relaxing in different ways for different people. I find a lot of relaxation in cleaning and maintaining tanks as much as I do in watching beautiful betta swim around. For others, just having the fish there to watch and talk to is enough. My brother has 3 of my tanks in his room, I care for them all, and he just watches them swim around, it's been great for his blood pressure (His heart is the size of a football.. no joke.) but he doesn't find any joy in the cleaning, and I think if he got his own fish, he would stick with one.

To each their own, whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep Mollyjean. I do have Back problems if anything I would a get a 5g and use a divider to put two more fishes I have a spare room but i would not find joy in that because I would not be able to see them i find joy in both things cleaning and watching them swim  Gives me double satisfaction to know I made them that happy.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Goldie2nd said:


> Yep Mollyjean. I do have Back problems if anything I would a get a 5g and use a divider to put two more fishes I have a spare room but i would not find joy in that because I would not be able to see them i find joy in both things cleaning and watching them swim  Gives me double satisfaction to know I made them that happy.


LOL that's exactly why I haven't moved any of my fish into my "fish room" yet. I love being able to see them and the room is upstairs.. where I never go. But with a mess of fry, I'm gonna have to do something, hubby would kill me if I set up a grow out tank in the living room... LOL


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Haha! By the time you get there I'll have my 20,000 gal koi pond with 36" koi! You and I are the "monster" fish keepers of the betta forum! :lol:


I want my African lung fish... And gobies! 500 gallons of gobies!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My "fish room" is also where I have the PC and when I sit at the PC I can see my TV across the hall in my bedroom. So I have one tank right next to the PC monitor, one tank is right behind me on a dresser so I can swivel around in my chair anytime to see them. 

The 3rd tank is right below my TV so when I watch TV I also see the fish. The 4th tank I might get is a 40 gallon on its own stand which I plan to put right next to my bed so I can watch them before I fall asleep  If I were to get a 5th tank it would be one of those 2-5 gallon plastic bow types so I could fit it into a small space somewhere close by my usual sitting spots in the house.

I also have the cat's litterboxes and play center in the same small room so I can keep an eye on them :lol: Needless to say when company comes over I usually close the doors to my bedroom and "pet" room :lol:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

So so jealous RU, my husband won't let me put any tanks in our bedroom or master bath  But there are 3 in the living room and 3 in the computer room so I can see them at all times when I'm awake. I have one right here on my desk, next to my screen. I got one tiny little girl from indianabetta that's too small to put in the sorority yet, so she stays right here on my desk in a 3 gallon where I can watch her. She's so so so sweet, very brave for such a small fish. She comes right up to the side of the tank and watches me when I type.. she's doing it now, lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MollyJean said:


> So so jealous RU, my husband won't let me put any tanks in our bedroom or master bath  But there are 3 in the living room and 3 in the computer room so I can see them at all times when I'm awake. I have one right here on my desk, next to my screen. I got one tiny little girl from indianabetta that's too small to put in the sorority yet, so she stays right here on my desk in a 3 gallon where I can watch her. She's so so so sweet, very brave for such a small fish. She comes right up to the side of the tank and watches me when I type.. she's doing it now, lol


Husbands do tend to cramp one's style, so unless I can get one that I can keep in a 5 gallon next to my pillow, I won't be investing in one of those :lol: ;-)


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mo said:


> Anything upwards of 1 gallon is a tank to me.. LOL.... with soo many adult bettas I have to use these small tanks and a space heater. I am a breeder and this is part of my setup. this doesnt show nearly all of my bettas.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous! How do you stay so organized with so much stuff?? I always feel like all my aquatic stuff is all over the place lol.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I def think I have space for a 5 Gallon tank Might buy one soon. In My room it will fit


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Technically I have 5 but only four are actually set up: 1-2.5g aqueon mini bow for Voldsom (HM), 1-1g kritter keeper for Freyja (female VT), 1-1g bowl for Rudy (Petsmart rescue female VT), 1-2.5g tank for Gordito (daughter's VT), and 1-20g tank still in the box because I need to procure a stand, then SORORITY!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Let's see...


10 gallon tank

5 gallon tank

5 gallon hex tank

3.3 gallon kritter keeper

3 gallon tank

2.5 gallon kritter keeper

2~3 gallon kritter keeper

1 gallon kritter keeper

1 gallon kritter keeper

It's true...I'm pretty sure my family is worried about me :lol:

Ideally I'd like to get rid of the kritter keepers and get actual tanks as they're more aesthetically pleasing and convenient, but they're kinda pricey.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> LOL that's exactly why I haven't moved any of my fish into my "fish room" yet. I love being able to see them and the room is upstairs.. where I never go. But with a mess of fry, I'm gonna have to do something, hubby would kill me if I set up a grow out tank in the living room... LOL


LOL grow out tank yeah I hear yah. I have my new guys but I need to first get 3g or5g tank an extra one anyways for my third fish. Wish I could in fact do a fish world type thing maybe I will don;t know. Is too much work I think isbest to do whta you are capeble of. So thre fishies for me is enough for now.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, after checking out Mo's pictures I dont feel quite so bad. in fact, i went out and bought another fish just to celebrate!!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

wow rosy delta another fish! How many do you have? I will stay only with the three I have I'm afraid but is for the best


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

... I want more fishies.. >.>


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have 3 setup, one isn't being used as I hate WC in the living room with a baby that gets into everything. Once I have my loft bed up, hopefully soon, I should have, 15 NPT sorority community tank, 10 gallon shrimp, 5.5 gallon, maybe a 5 gallon for baby endlers if I see any.

I woulod love to have more tanks, but when I go to college, if I go far away, they wouldn't really allow anything big and my mom wouldn't want to clean tanks for me.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ditot you've got to keep what you can for sure.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I just found a used 17g tank with hood and lights, no filter apparently, for $30USD. Tempting much?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I started out with 1 tank at X-Mas. A 10 gallon
One guppy decided to be murderous, so there was another tank. A 5 gallon this time
Once that guppy was given away, and I added some female platies to the 10 gallon and a betta with a snail to fill the 5 gallon.
20 babies later we have another tank, a large KK.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I love having several tanks, and doing water changes on them all - it's relaxing (and perhaps this is a bit odd, but I sort of feel very refreshed myself when the tanks are done).  

The only thing which sucks about having multiple tanks? MOVING HOUSE. :|


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have 9 setups and 12 fish (just had to do a quick recount) anyways I am planning 2 more! I hate cleaning tanks, and in fact some days even dread it even though it only takes maybe half an hour. But I love watching them they are so calming, and cute when they beg for food, but I also just love watching them change when I get them into new tanks. Just seeing how they color up.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah cool! Well I like doing the water changes too and watching them is all relaxing and fun for me


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

registereduser said:


> The 4th tank I might get is a 40 gallon on its own stand which I plan to put right next to my bed so I can watch them before I fall asleep


I'm getting it! So I have to change my answer to 4 :mrgreen:


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 5 adult males plus my babysitting one who will be leaving in 2 weeks. plus 5 babies from petco who are growing like weeds but i cannot tell sex on them yet. probably all be males since i wanted all girls for a sorority tank.


----------

